# Weekly Competition 2017-03



## Mike Hughey (Jan 17, 2017)

*We are in the process of trying to update the competition site, so we will not be able to post scrambles there this week. This week, please use this post for all your scrambles. To be safe, it's probably best to use this thread to post all your results as well. We will return to using the website as soon as it is operational again.

Note that Magic and Master Magic have been removed; other changes may occur in future weeks.
*
For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *U2 F2 U R' U2 F R2
*2. *R2 F2 U' R2 U' F U F2 U'
*3. *U F R2 F R F2 R F
*4. *R2 U' F U2 F' R2 F' U R' U'
*5. *R' U2 R' U R2 U F U2 R U'

*3x3x3
1. *L2 F2 R2 U B2 U' R2 U F2 U' B2 L B' D2 R' D F' R B' F2 L'
*2. *U2 L2 B2 U2 R' D2 R B2 R' D2 L' U F' D' L2 U2 B2 U L U'
*3. *R2 D2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 U2 B' D2 B2 D B2 U' L B2 D2 U' R2 F' L
*4. *B2 U' F L2 F' B R U' R F R2 U' R2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 U B2
*5. *F D L' F' R' F' R' L2 F' L2 B2 U D2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 D'

*4x4x4
1. *D2 B Fw F2 D2 Uw U2 L' Rw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw B' Fw2 L2 B2 Uw2 B L Rw2 Fw Uw2 L F R' Uw' Fw2 Rw2 U2 B D' Uw2 F' D2 U2 L2 Fw Uw Fw' Rw'
*2. *Fw L F2 D2 B D U2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw F U2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw L2 Rw F2 L2 Fw' L2 F2 L B2 F2 L' R2 B' Uw2 Fw D2 Uw2 U Fw2 R B Uw U' Rw Fw2
*3. *U Fw2 D' Fw' D' B2 Fw' Uw2 L' R' B Fw2 D2 L Rw R D2 Fw L Fw2 Rw' U' L B2 Rw' B2 Fw' F' R' U F D' R B F2 Uw U' F2 U2 R
*4. *L2 D' U' Rw Fw' F' U2 L2 Rw2 R2 Uw' F Rw D U' Fw U' L Rw B' F2 R2 B F' Rw' U' F2 Rw2 Fw F D' Uw' U' F' D2 Uw2 U' R2 Uw' U
*5. *R2 B' L U Rw Fw R2 B2 F Uw2 B Fw' F2 D' B' Fw F2 U2 L U' B' Uw' L2 R B Fw D' Uw' F' L R2 Uw' Rw D U' Fw F2 L Rw Uw2

*5x5x5
1. *Rw' R Bw Fw F' Dw' F U Bw2 D Lw' Fw' Lw2 B Fw Dw2 L' Lw' Rw' Fw' Rw' B F2 Rw Bw Fw' L Bw2 D' L Fw' F2 U' L2 Lw' D' U2 Fw' F Rw Uw' Lw2 B' Bw2 Lw R' Uw R Fw2 F R F L' Rw' B U' Fw Rw Bw Lw'
*2. *F2 R2 Dw2 Bw' R Bw' Lw2 Rw U' Lw D L' Dw Uw' U' Fw' D Uw' L Uw' Rw Fw2 Lw2 U2 B Bw' F' D Dw R' B' Uw B' L' Lw2 Rw B' Fw Uw U Fw' U' Rw Uw' Lw2 D Dw' Uw2 B2 L' Dw2 Rw2 R Bw' U' Bw' L' Fw2 F L2
*3. *L2 Bw Rw2 R' Uw Bw F' Uw' Rw' B2 Fw' Dw' B' Bw2 R' Uw L Lw Fw R' Dw' F' Rw' Uw' L2 Uw R' Fw R' F R2 Fw2 R' Bw' D L Rw2 Fw D' Uw' Bw2 F' D2 Uw Bw' Fw U2 Fw' R F2 Lw2 Bw' R' B' Bw R D2 Rw' Bw2 Fw2
*4. *F U' Lw2 U2 Lw' Uw U B Bw2 Uw' Lw' B2 R B Fw2 D Uw F2 Lw Fw2 D' Lw2 B D2 U2 Lw2 U' L B Fw Rw' Bw' Fw' F U' Lw2 Bw' Fw2 D2 B Bw' L2 Lw Rw F' R2 Dw2 Rw Uw' U Lw2 Rw' D Dw Uw2 Bw2 F2 Lw B Lw'
*5. *Bw' U R2 F2 Rw Fw Lw' Rw F2 Lw Uw2 Fw' D F2 Dw L2 U2 Bw' Fw R' Bw2 Rw' B2 D' Dw2 Bw Fw F' U' Bw2 U2 B2 Bw F' Dw2 L2 B2 R' D R' Dw2 Rw2 F L2 U2 B Bw2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 L Uw' Bw Rw' U Rw2 Bw2 Fw' F2

*6x6x6
1. *R U' B2 R F' 2U' 3F2 F2 2L2 2D' 2B F2 R F' L' 2R 2B2 L B2 F' 2D 2U' 3F2 3R' 2B 2F' F' 2R 2D 2F2 2D2 R2 2D2 F' U2 3R D2 3U2 U' B' L2 R2 3U 2B2 3F 3U' 2U2 2R 2F' D' 2D 3R2 F' 2D' 3U' 2B2 2F2 2L' 3F2 F2 3U2 2U 3F U' 2L 2B' R B 2R2 D
*2. *L2 3R 2D2 U 2B D' 2D 3F2 2F' 2R' 2U L2 2R' B2 3F' 2F2 L' 2D2 3U 2L D 2D' U' 3R B2 R2 2D 3F R' 2B2 3F2 F2 2D2 B' D' 3F2 2U2 L' 3F' 2R2 D2 2D2 B 2B' 3F2 2F 2D2 3R 2B 2F2 2U 2F2 3R' 3U 3F2 3U' U' 2F2 3U 2L U 3R R2 B L' 3R2 2B D2 2U2 F2
*3. *3F' L 2F2 R 3U' L D U 3R 2U B2 U' 2L' D 2U 3F D2 2R R' B R U2 B' 2F2 F 2U' U' 2B2 3F 2F F' 2R R2 2U L2 2L 3R' 2D 2R2 B2 R' 2B 2R B2 R2 3U' L2 3F L 2L2 2R 3F2 2F F 2U U' 2B D' 3U B2 D B' 2F2 F L' 2U 2B2 2F2 3R B'
*4. *2U 2F2 D 2L 2U L' 3R2 2R R2 2F' 2R' R 2B' F 2D' U' 3R2 3U 2U' 3R' 2B' F2 2R2 U' 2B' L2 R U L' 3F' F2 R2 D' 2F' F' R' D2 2D2 3U U2 3R R' U2 B 2R F 3R2 2F' R2 2B U 2R2 2D2 3R2 R2 2U 2L B 2D2 B' 2D 2L R' 2D2 2R2 B 2F 2U' 2L 2R
*5. *R2 2U' 2L D 3R' 2R R 2B' D' B2 3F' D 3U' 2L2 B 2R' 3U2 F' D F2 2D2 U L 2R' B 2L2 3R' R2 2D 2F L2 2R' D' 2L D F D2 3F' 2R' U' 2R 3U' 2U F 2D U2 L' D' 3F' 2F R' B 2B2 2F2 2D' 3F R2 2B 3U' 2B' 2L 2R 3U R 2F L' F2 U' 3R 2F

*7x7x7
1. *2D 3U' 2U' 3F 3D2 3R' 3B' 2R2 R' 3U 2B2 D2 2D' 3R' 2R' 2B' 3B2 2R' R' 2F L2 B' 2D' 3B D2 2D2 2U2 U2 L 3F 2F' L 3D 2R' B' 3B 3D' 3U' 2B' L F 2D 2R 2B2 2R2 2D' 3L2 R2 2B 2D2 2B' U' 3F2 U2 L2 F' 2D' 3D2 3U U2 F' 2L 2D2 L2 3B' 2L' B 2D2 3U' 2L 3L' 2U' F R' 2F L' 3R2 2R' 2B 3U2 2L 2F' D' U' F' L 3R2 F' 3R 3F' 2U B F 2R' 2U' L2 2R 3D B2 U2
*2. *3R' R2 B' 3F2 2F2 2U2 3R2 2U U2 2R' 3F' F2 3D2 2R' 3U 3L 3B2 L2 3R R' U2 F L' 2D2 2B' 3D' 3U' 3L B' 3F' 2R' 2B' 3U' 3L2 D 2U' 2R B' F R' 3B2 F2 3D2 3U' U 3B' 2L' 3R2 2B' 3F2 2F' F U2 F2 2D' 3U2 2F D' 2B2 L 2L' 3B2 3F2 D2 3L 3B 2D' 2U 2L2 3U' 3B F2 3U 2B2 3D' 2F2 2D 3F' 3L' 3B D 3F 3R' D 3D 2L' B' R2 D 2D' 3U2 L' 3R' 2D' 2R 2U2 U 2L' B F2
*3. *2L F2 R2 3B2 2F2 3R' D2 3F' 2L' 2U' 2B' R' 2F2 R F2 2L2 U B2 2D 3U' 3B U B' 3L' 3U2 L 2D' 3U2 F U2 2L 3D2 2L' 3L2 3R 2D B 2B F2 3U 2U 2B 3B2 D U' 2L 3L 3U2 2B' 3B' 3D2 3U2 2U 3R' R2 3F2 3D 2R 2U2 R' 3D' 2R' 3U2 2U2 U L2 2U' 3B 2F 3D' 2R 3B2 3U U2 R 3B2 2U2 3F' D 2D' 2L2 R2 3F' 2U' 3B' 2R' 3B2 R' D 2B2 3L2 3B' 2R2 B 3B U B 2D' 2U U2
*4. *B' L' D2 2B 2L 2R' R 2U2 2F D2 3D 3U 2R B' 2U' F2 R' F 3D' 2U U2 3F' 3D2 U B' 2B' D2 2D 3D 3U2 2U U' L' 3D 2L' 3F' 3R' D' 3B' 2L B2 2L 2R' 3F2 U' 2F' 2D2 3L2 D2 2U' U' B L' 2L' 3R2 2U 3R 2R 2U' 3B2 F D 3L' R D' 2F' F2 U 3R' 3F' 3L2 3B' 2L 3U2 2U F' D' 2F 2D' 3L D' 2U' 2R2 2B' 2D 2R R B 3U 2U 3R 2R U' B' 2B 2L2 3R2 2F 2D R'
*5. *3L' 3R 3B2 2U' B2 2L' F2 2L' 2D 3F 3U L' 3D' 2L2 2R 2F2 L' 3L' 2R' 2D2 3L2 R2 2F 2U' 2R2 2B' 3B 2D 3D2 2L' 2B' 3F 2R' 3D 3U 2U' L2 2U' 3B' 3R' 2D 3L2 3R' 3B' F' 3D' 3F2 R' 3U' L 2R2 B' 2F' L' 2B 3B' L 3U' L2 B U2 2R' F' D2 2U 2B2 L2 3R2 3B U 2B2 3D' 3L 2F' L' 3R' 2R' R2 2D B2 3U' B2 L' 3U' 3B 3R' U' 3R' 2D U2 2R' 3D 2L' R' F2 3L' 2R D' 2D 2R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R' F2 U' R U' F2 R U' F
*2. *F U2 R' U R2 U R' F' U2
*3. *F2 U' R' U' F U2 F R2 F' U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *B R2 B' U2 F' R2 F D2 F D2 L2 U' R D' F L' B2 D' U2 F U2
*2. *L2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 B' L B' D' R D2 L' B' D2
*3. *F2 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 L D2 L F2 R2 B' F2 U L' F2 U F' L' U' R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *B' R' Fw U L2 D2 B L Rw' B2 L Uw U2 F2 Uw2 L Rw' R D' Uw R F2 U F2 L' U2 L' R2 B' Fw2 L R Fw2 Uw' Fw2 Rw B2 Fw Rw2 U
*2. *D' B2 D2 Uw2 Rw R D Rw2 B2 Uw Fw2 Rw Fw Rw' U' Rw' D U2 R Uw2 U Fw Uw U R2 Uw2 U' B' Uw F' L2 B' Rw2 Uw2 L U' B' Fw2 Uw' Rw2
*3. *Uw2 B2 F' D2 B Fw F' L' Rw Fw D' F' U2 R2 U' L Rw R Fw2 Uw2 F' L2 D U' R B' U2 Fw2 D' L F2 L2 U2 Rw D' Uw' L R' B Fw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Bw F' R B U2 B' Fw' Rw2 D2 Lw2 Dw Rw' Uw2 Lw R2 Uw2 B2 D2 Uw' Rw2 R2 D2 U R Uw2 L Lw Uw' B R U' Rw D' Dw2 Fw2 D' U2 B2 Bw' L2 Uw' Fw Lw2 Bw2 D R2 F' D2 F' R D2 R2 U Bw2 F' L B' Lw' Rw R
*2. *L2 B' Lw R' Bw2 Uw2 Lw' Rw Dw Uw Lw U2 Lw D2 Dw Uw2 U' Fw R Dw B' L2 Rw Uw2 Lw' U L' F2 Lw' Fw' F' R' D2 U2 Bw' Uw B2 Bw' Fw' F2 Lw R' D B L' U R D2 Dw' L' B Fw D' R2 B2 D2 Rw Bw' Lw' F
*3. *L' Bw2 L Lw R2 B F' Lw Bw Uw2 Fw Dw2 Rw2 U B F' Uw L' Rw' R U' Lw2 Rw' Dw L2 R2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' Rw U F D Uw2 U B' R F2 L' F2 Uw2 F' Rw2 B Bw2 F U Bw' L F' Rw2 Fw Dw' F R2 U Fw' U Lw2 Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *3F F2 2R 2B2 F' D U2 2L 2R' R2 2U2 F D2 2D L D2 3R 3F' 2R' 3U2 R' 2F' 3U 2B2 D' 2B' U' 2L2 3R2 D' B 3F' 3U 2L 3F2 L' 2B' 2F' 2R 2B 2D B2 3R2 3U2 F2 U' 2L2 R' 3U2 B' 3F2 2F 2U 2F2 3R F2 D2 R 2D2 3U' B 2L2 2B2 3U' U2 B2 2B 2L2 2B2 2F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *L 3L 3R R 2B' 2F 3U U' 2B' 2F F2 L 3B 3R' 3B L' R D' B 2B' 3B2 U2 2L2 3B' F2 2U' U' 3F' F 2U 2B 3R2 3U2 B L 3R' 2R2 3U2 3R 2F' F2 R' 3U 2L B2 3D U' 3L' U 3L B 2R' B L2 F2 3L 3D2 3U 2U' B 2B 2F 2D' 2B 3F' D' L' D' 2R2 2B2 2U' 3B 2D 2B' 2F' 2L2 2B 3L2 F2 D' 2D2 2U2 L 2L 3U' 3B' 2F 2D' 3U' 2U2 U 3R' 2U2 R 2U2 3F' U' 3B2 3U 3R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *L2 D' F2 D B2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 L' R2 F' R2 U' L R' B2 U'
*2. *B2 D2 B2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U' L2 F2 L' U F2 U F' R2 U' R2 B' R
*3. *L' B' R2 U' R' D' F B2 U' B' R2 D2 F2 U2 F' D2 F' L2 B'
*4. *B L2 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 B2 F L2 B2 R F R' B L R B L2 R2 U'
*5. *U2 R D2 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 R D2 L B' F' D' B' R D F L' R2
*6. *F2 L' B2 R D2 B2 L' U2 R F2 L' U F U B' F2 L U R U' F2
*7. *B U2 F U2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 B2 U' F' L D' R' D L2 U2 R2 F
*8. *F' L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' L2 F D2 B L' B F' L' D2 R F2 U' B2 L'
*9. *D F2 L2 U L2 D2 B2 U L2 U L' U2 L2 D R U' F' D' F' U'
*10. *L2 F2 D' R B' D' F' D' F U B2 L2 U' B2 U B2 D' L2 U2 L2
*11. *F2 D' B2 D R2 U' R2 U B2 R2 F2 L' D F2 L2 D2 B' F' R' F' D'
*12. *R2 U' F D' L B L2 U F' B' U2 D2 F L2 D2 F' U2 F' D2
*13. *R2 B D F' U R2 L U' L' F R' F2 L' B2 R2 F2 L' B2 L F2 L2
*14. *B2 R' D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R' D2 B R2 U B' F2 L' R' D B' D'
*15. *B2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 L' U2 F' L D2 B2 R' D B' U'
*16. *U2 L' U2 L B2 R' D2 U2 R B2 L2 B U' B F2 R' U' B2 D' R2
*17. *L2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D2 R2 D2 U' L2 F' R' B' L B D F U' B'
*18. *R' U2 L2 B' L2 D B2 R' U' F' D' R2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R2
*19. *R' U2 L' B' D B2 D' F2 L' D' B2 D F2 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 D' B2
*20. *F2 D2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 D U' B' L' F D' L' B2 U' L D R
*21. *B R F' D B' L' F R D' R F B' R2 F' U2 R2 F B' L2 F D2
*22. *D2 U2 L2 F L2 F L2 B' U2 L2 R B2 F' R U2 L2 D L B' U2
*23. *L' D2 R D' F R L D' R2 B R B2 R' U2 F2 R' U2 R F2 U2 L2
*24. *D' L2 D' F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D L' D' L' B2 L B2 L' B' D2 F'
*25. *F' D' R' D F' L2 U' D' B R F2 L' F2 D2 R U2 D2 F2 L F2
*26. *B' D L' D2 L D L2 B D B2 U2 D2 L D2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 B2
*27. *F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R B2 L2 R' U' R F2 U' L' F R2 D B U2
*28. *L2 F D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D' B' F2 L F U2 L2 F U' R
*29. *B2 D F2 U L2 D F2 U B2 D2 L2 R U2 L' B' F U2 R' D U' L'
*30. *B2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L U2 F' R2 D L2 R B' L R'
*31. *D2 B' D2 B' L2 F R2 B' L2 F U2 L D2 U2 F' L2 B' U R B R2
*32. *R2 U2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 B' L2 F' L2 R' D' U' F' L' F' R2 B D'
*33. *D2 F R2 B' F L2 U2 B2 U2 F' D B' D2 L' B2 D2 L2 B R U' L'
*34. *R2 F2 L B2 R2 D2 U2 R' F2 R B' U2 R2 D2 L' D' R B U
*35. *F R L F2 R U' B' D' F' L' B2 R2 U' B2 U' D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U2
*36. *L2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F' R B R2 U2 L B U' L' D'
*37. *L2 D2 U2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 B R2 B2 R U B U' F' L D B' D2 B2
*38. *D2 R2 U' L2 U R2 B2 D B2 D' U' R' B U' L R' B' R2 D U F'
*39. *F2 L F2 R B2 D2 R' U2 L2 D2 L2 B L2 R D' U' R' B D' L U2
*40. *R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 D' L2 D L D F2 L B R' B2 D' R' F
*41.* R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 B' R F2 L' D L2 U R2 F2 U'
*42.* R2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 D' B2 U' F D' R' F U2 R2 B D' U'
*43.* F2 R U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L U' F' U2 B U' L2 D R2 B'
*44.* L2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 D' L2 D U2 F2 R U' F L' F2 U B' L2 U' L'
*45.* F2 D' B2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' R' B' D R2 D F2 U F U' L2
*46.* B2 R U2 L' D R2 B' U' B U2 R2 D2 R' D2 R' B2 L B2 L2 U2
*47.* U' B2 U L2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 D2 F L' U L U2 R2 U L2 F' R2
*48.* R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R' F2 D F' R' B D2 B' U2 B R U
*49.* L2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 R2 U F2 L2 R D' L2 U2 B L2 B2 L R F'
*50.* R2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 L B D2 U F2 D2 F L2 U2 R2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *R2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' R' F2 D' R F U' L R' D2
*2. *U2 B2 R2 B2 R' D2 L B2 R' D2 F2 D R2 U' R2 B' D B2 R2 F2
*3. *U2 B2 R2 U2 R D2 F2 D2 R D2 L F' L2 R B' F' D U R' U' R2
*4. *R' F2 U2 R' D2 F2 L B2 F2 R2 U L2 B' R' B' D' U L F2 L2
*5. *B2 L' D2 U2 L' F2 D2 L2 D2 L R2 U B F2 D F' R B L B F

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U B2 R2 D' B2 L' U2 F L' R2 U' F R U2 F U'
*2. *U B2 D F2 D R2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 F' R U' F' L' B' L R' D
*3. *R2 F2 U F' R U' R' B' U R2 L2 B' U2 F U2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F
*4. *F2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 F D2 R U' L' B' L2 F' R D
*5. *B D2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 B2 D' R2 D2 B' L' R' B' L2 B' L'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F2 L2 D F2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R' D' U B F U2 R D' L U' R
*2. *R2 U' F' L2 U2 D' L2 F' L' F2 D2 L' F2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2
*3. *F2 D2 U2 B' D2 B L2 D2 F2 D' F' U' R B' L' D2 B' U L2
*4. *L2 F2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 B F U2 R' B F' U' R' U' B' U R2
*5. *F D2 R2 F' R2 B L2 U2 F' L2 R' F' U2 L' D' U' B' F2 D' F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *D F2 U L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' R F U' B D B' F' R D2 U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *R' F2 U2 R2 U' R' U F' R' U2
*3. *D2 L2 R' D2 F2 L B2 L' F2 R B2 D L2 U' L D2 F' D U' B' R2
*4. *R2 B R' D2 U2 Fw2 F' L' Fw2 Uw R Uw2 Fw' D' B' U' B D Uw' U B2 D U2 R F2 Rw2 U' Fw' D' L2 D2 Uw' U2 Rw Uw2 Fw Rw' Fw' F Rw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *R' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R F' U
*3. *D F B L' D2 L U2 R F' U2 R2 F' U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2
*4. *R' D2 Fw L Uw2 Rw' B2 R Uw' U2 F L' Fw L2 D' Uw2 L' Uw L2 R' F Uw2 L Uw' L R2 F D2 R' Fw R' B2 Fw Rw U2 F2 U2 Rw' B2 Rw2
*5. *Lw D L Rw' Bw2 U Lw' Bw U2 Rw D2 Rw' Uw' B' L R' F' Dw2 F' Rw2 Bw2 F Lw' D' Dw F2 D' L Lw Fw' R2 Dw F' Rw F' Lw D2 Uw U B2 Bw D2 U' L2 Rw D2 R2 Bw2 Lw' D2 Uw' F2 L' Lw R' Uw B' Lw Fw2 R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3x + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
2: F' R' U2 R2 F R' F R2 U
3: D' L2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 L' U' L U F R' D B2 L R2
4: L' Uw' D2 B2 Uw U Rw' R2 B2 L' B' D2 L2 F L2 Uw2 Rw B Rw' U' Fw D2 Rw2 R2 B' L B' Rw L' R Uw D B Uw' F2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 Uw R2
5: R D' Bw' Lw' F Fw D' L' Fw2 Uw Fw2 L2 Lw Bw Dw2 Fw2 Dw' U2 F Bw' Uw2 Lw' U2 L' U B' F R2 Rw' B Fw2 Dw R2 F2 Uw' U D2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 F2 Fw B2 Lw' U2 D2 R2 Lw B2 F Fw' D2 Rw Lw Bw2 Dw R' Bw' Rw' Uw2
6: 2F' 3U L' 2D' B2 2F' 3R2 B 3R2 U' 2B 3U 2F2 F' U2 3F 2D' R2 3F' U2 2D 3U' B2 D2 F' L2 R2 2F U2 3F2 2U2 2F 3R2 L R2 B' F' L' D R' 3F D U' 3F 2U 2B' 3U2 2D2 2R 2D' 2B2 3R2 3U' D2 2L2 2F2 2B' L2 R D' U2 2D2 3U2 L' 2D' 2L F R 2B 2U2 3F' 2R B' R' 3U' 3F' U2 3U2 R2 2F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3x + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
2: U R F' U2 F' U2 F U' R
3: R2 D2 U2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 U2 R' F2 U' F2 L D' B' U F' L2 D2 L
4: Fw2 L2 Rw R F' Uw2 R B L2 R2 B' D' F2 U F' Fw' R B2 F2 U2 Uw' L D' F Uw' Rw R' Uw Rw L2 F2 B Uw' Fw' F R F2 D2 R2 Rw
5: B F' L Fw' Bw2 R' Lw' L' Bw D2 Dw L' Dw' D2 Uw' F2 Fw2 B' Uw2 L' F2 Lw' U L U D2 Bw2 Rw' Uw2 F' R Uw' R Dw F' Lw2 F Rw2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw' U2 Uw2 B L' B2 L F' Rw D Rw' Lw Dw' Lw Uw' L' Dw2 Rw2
6: 2L B2 3R' 2U2 L2 2R2 2D' 3U R U 2B2 2L2 3U 2F2 2R 2L 3F' F' 2D 3U U2 2U2 F2 2L2 3U2 3R' 3U' 3F 2F2 3U 2B F' 2L F' D 2F2 2D' L 2R' 2B 3U' U 3R 2F2 2B2 2L2 3F 2L' 2U R2 3F' 2R2 B 2U R 2F F' 2D2 3U2 2B' 3U R 3U2 3F' 2U R2 2B U2 2B2 2R' 3F' R L' 3R F2 3F' 2R' 3F F L2
7: D 3F' R 2F L' F2 U L 2U' 3U R B' 2F2 D 2U' 3F 2U2 2D2 D 3R2 U' 3R' 3U 2B 3R' 2F2 2U'
B 2B U2 2B D' U2 3U' 3L 2R R 3B2 R 3L L 3U' B2 L' 2U' R2 2U2 2L' B2 3L2 R 3U 2F' 2B' 2R2 3R 2D 3D B' 3B 2L2 R F' L 2B' 3L2 3F 2B2 2F U2 L2 U2 2F2 2D' 3F' U D 2U2 2L' U 2R' L B 3U2 3R' 2R' F' 2U2 R2 3L2 2R' 2U' 2D 2R2 2D2 2F 2D2 2B 3U' L 3L B2 D' 2U2 2D' U 3L2 D R 3U 3B D2 3F' 2U' 3R2 R 2D 3R' 3F' 2F 3U2 2U B 3U' U2 2F2 U2

*Mini Guildford*
2: U2 R2 F' U R2 U F' U F'
3: B' D2 R2 B R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 F' D2 R' F2 D' R U2 R' F U R
4: Uw2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 U2 Fw' B Uw Rw B' L' Uw D2 B2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 B Uw2 U2 Fw2 L B2 D' Rw2 R L2 D2 U2 Uw2 R' D2 L2 Uw B' Uw2 R2 Rw2 B Rw2
5: Fw B Lw2 Uw' Bw2 L B2 U' Rw Lw' F' Fw D' Lw R Dw F' Lw' Fw2 U2 Lw F U' Uw' Dw2 Lw2 Dw' Bw' L' D Fw' Dw' B D U Rw' Uw' Lw' U2 Lw Bw' F2 U2 Rw Uw' F R' Rw2 D' Rw Uw2 L2 Fw' Dw2 U2 Bw' D2 Dw Uw Lw
OH: D F2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 U R' D L B L2 B' U R2 B U2
Clock: UR3+ DR0+ DL6+ UL3- U1+ R4- D5- L0+ ALL3- y2 U4+ R3+ D3- L6+ ALL1-
Megaminx: R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
Pyraminx: U L' U L' R' U' R' L' l' r' b u'
Skewb: U' B' R' B U L U R' L (B = D)
Square-1: (4, 3) / (-4, -1) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (4, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (1, -4) / (6, 0) / (0, -4) /

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=-5,d=3 / dUdU u=0,d=4 / ddUU u=-3,d=-2 / UdUd u=2,d=-3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-1 / UUUU
*2. *UUdd u=-3,d=4 / dUdU u=6,d=6 / ddUU u=5,d=3 / UdUd u=1,d=-3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=5 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=2 / dUdU u=-4,d=-1 / ddUU u=2,d=5 / UdUd u=0,d=4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=5 / UUdd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=4 / dUdU u=2,d=5 / ddUU u=3,d=2 / UdUd u=2,d=-2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=1 / dddd
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=2 / dUdU u=5,d=-5 / ddUU u=-5,d=1 / UdUd u=-1,d=3 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=5 / ddUU

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *U L U' L' B L R B' l' b' u
*2. *U R' U' L R' U' B U' B' r'
*3. *U' R L U B L' B' R r b' u
*4. *U L' U B R' U' B L' l r' b
*5. *L B' R U' R U L B' l' r b u

*Square-1
1. *(1, 0) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (5, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 3) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0)
*2. *(0, -4) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (6, -4) / (6, 0) /
*3. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -4) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (0, 2) / (-4, -5)
*4. *(1, -3) / (-1, -4) / (4, -2) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (5, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (6, -4) / (0, 2)
*5. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 5) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (-3, 4) / (-3, 2)

*Skewb
1. *R' L U' R' U' D L U' R' D' U'
*2. *D' L D R L' R D L' U D' U'
*3. *U D U D' U' R U' D' U' D' U'
*4. *L' R U' R' D' R L D' U' D' U'
*5. *L' U' D' U R' U L' U' R' D' U'

*Kilominx:*
1.
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U
2.
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
3.
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
4.
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
5.
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 17, 2017)

*2x2x2* 4.43, 4.59, (3.40), 3.45, (6.82) = to be calculated later

*3x3x3 *(12.98), (9.02), 11.56, 11.92, 11.83 = 11.77 average

*4x4x4 *58.00, (45.57), 58.12, (58.67), 55.92 = 57.35 average

*5x5x5 *1:49.47, (2:01.52), (1:31.61), 1:45.46, 1:34.90 = 1:43.28 average

*6x6x6 *3:30.73, 3:26.15, 3:37.27, (3:42.56), (3:24.29) = 3:31.38 average

*7x7x7 *5:53.73,

*2x2x2 Blindfolded *34.05, DNF, 33.96 = DNF mean

*3x3x3 Blindfolded* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF mean

*4x4x4 Blindfolded* DNF, 

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded

3x3x3 One Handed *32.40, 33.66, (23.75), (37.76), 29.36 = 31.81 average

*3x3x3 With Feet*

*3x3x3 Match the scramble *DNF,

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay *1:09.55

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay *3:14.90

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3x + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay* 6:38.61

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3x + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*

*Mini Guildford *6:10.02

*Clock* 16.71, 19.85, (15.55), 16.54, (DNF) = 17.70 average

*MegaMinx *1:15.73, (1:40.70), (1:14.29), 1:18.24, 1:19.17 = 1:17.71 average

*PyraMinx *2.93, 3.85, 3.37, (2.71), (5.70) = 3.38 average

*Square-1 *18.51, (20.66), 20.28, 19.03, (15.70) = 19.27 average

*Skewb *5.71, (5.25), (9.57), 6.02, 5.60 = 5.78 average

*Kilominx *(40.40), 34.63, 32.70, (28.71), 34.93 = 34.09 average


----------



## Matthew Cubermann (Jan 17, 2017)

*3x3:*
21.56
21.25
22.74
24.50
22.01
*2x2:*
8.46
9.97
4.69
7.13
11.25
*3x3 OH*
1:04.27
1:15.39
1:20.41
1:03.10
1:28.68


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 17, 2017)

25.17, DNF(26.40), DNF(42.76)=25.17

First solve was sub 25 but the stupid timer didn't stop when i pressed the space bar


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 17, 2017)

*Square-1*: 1:34.77, (2:05.01), (55.81), 1:26.00, 56.30 = *1:19.03 *First two sub-1:00 singles. Happy with that.

*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *11:59.96*: 10.15, 37.81, 1:44.90, 3:27.19, 5:59.89 - Stopped to blow my nose and turn down the stove during that 6x6 solve, and still smashed my 6x6 pb by 14 seconds. With inner wing parity. How ?!?!? ;-0?

*5x5x5*: 3:25.22, 3:13.25, 3:07.99, (3:07.36), (4:04.35) = *3:15.49 *Nose blowing again on solve #5.

*4x4x4*: (2:36.13), 2:03.92, (1:50.69), 1:56.30, 2:11.45 = *2:03.89 *Ouch!

*Megaminx*: 4:31.03, 5:04.96, 4:35.54+, (5:45.34), (4:30.23) = *4:43.85

3x3x3*: 41.23, 35.10, (28.31), (DNF(30.33)), 50.66+ = *42.34 *I guess it's a good thing I don't care about 3x3? Aargh! DNF was off by two swapped F2L pairs.

*3x3x3 With Feet*: 2:23.50, 2:30.17, (2:06.76), (3:44.12), 2:42.35 = *2:32.01

2x2x2*: (17.37), 13.62, (9.77), 11.49, 13.13 = *12.75*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 17, 2017)

Here are the scrambles for the new events (and some extra for Multi).

Edit: moved to first post  (and thx Sammey for Kilo)


----------



## kake123 (Jan 17, 2017)

*2x2*: (very bad)
(6.462), (10.371+), 8.281, 6.791, 7.482 = 7.51 avg5

*3x3*: (bad)
15.102, (14.269), 18.686, 15.143, (20.667) = 16.30 avg5

*4x4* :
(1:05.168), (56.930), 1:03.775, 57.622, 1:04.544 = 1:01.97 avg5

*5x5* :
1:50.554, 1:47.896, (1:57.788), (1:42.312), 1:48.290 = 1:48.91 avg5

*6x6* :
3:24.326, (3:41.332), 3:25.881, (3:12.323), 3:16.090 = 3:22.09 avg5

*7x7* :
(4:41.889), 5:10.671, (5:58.963), 4:42.176, 4:54.013 = 4:55.61 avg5

*OH*:
32.735, 23.254, (36.003), (17.918), 29.060 = 28.34 avg5 //single is PB and first sub20 

*Pyraminx*:
10.922 (14.887) (10.271), 13.990+ 13.816 = 12.90 avg5

*2-4 relay*: (bad)
1:33.082 = 1:33.08

*2-5 relay*: (bad)
3:25.503 = 3:25.50

*2-6 relay*:
6:51.435 = 6:51.43

*2-7 relay*:
11:38.63

*3BLD*: (extremely bad because no mean)
59.375, DNF(56.710), 1:07.636 = 59.37

*4BLD*: (finally something good again)
7:13.177, 5:47.059, DNS = 5:47.05

*Skewb* :
9.669, 6.803, (6.284), 6.817, (DNF) = 7.75 avg5

*Megaminx*:
1:39.228, (1:42.910), 1:36.823, (1:35.008), 1:35.420 = 1:37.15 avg5


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jan 17, 2017)

2x2 : (9.47), 7.86, (4.92), 5.57, 7.43 = 6.95
3x3 : (18.59), 15.63, (13.34), 14.02, 14.41 = 14.69
4x4 : (1:03.73), 55.83, (49.71), 56.04, 57.88 = 56.58
5x5 : 1:49.51, (1:35.64), (1:52.89),1:37.76, 1:38.23 = 1:41.83
6x6 : (3:01.09), 3:04.78, (3:09.34),3:04.13, 3:07.64 = 3:05.52
7x7 : 4:23.10, 4:18.49, (4:26.71), (3:53.29), 4:12.46 = 4:18.02
2 BLD : 54.81, DNF, DNF = 54.81
3 BLD : 2:57.27, 2:20.41, 2:46.24 = 2:20.41
Multi BLD : 2/2 (9:25.30)
2-4 relay : 1:11.84
2-5 relay : 3:07.08
2-6 relay : 6:16.71
2-7 relay : 10:22.97
Mini Guildford : 7:14.04
OH : (53.69), 43.20, 44.36, (27.85), 43.90 = 43.82
MTS : (1:05.39), 51.02, 50.27, (41.11), 59.87 = 53.72
Clock : 26.56, 25.59, 25.02, (22.98), (30.53) = 25.72
Megaminx : (1:27.23), 1:44.06, 1:42.54,1:37.95, (1:44.77) = 1:41.52
Pyraminx : (3.96), 5.71, 5.68, 4.71, (5.99) = 5.37
Square-1 : (27.16), 34.31, 32.17, (40.94), 33.73 = 33.40
Skewb : (10.35), 7.41, 7.88, 6.94, (6.34) = 7.41


----------



## asacuber (Jan 17, 2017)

2x2: 2.81, 3.92, (1.76), 3.14, (4.06)= 3.29// ewww
Skewb: (7.34), 5.38, (4.69), 6.4, 6.16= 6.08// could have been much, much better
2BLD: DNF,DNF,DNF// NOOOOOOOOO
3x3: 10.31, (13.77), (9.72), 11.28, 10.6= 10.73// YESSS!!
Pyraminx: (7.07), 6.24, 6.52, (4.88), 6.81= 6.53// meh
OH: 21.54, (23.99), 22.62, (21.13), 22.0= 22.06// yay
2-4: 1:19.94
2-5: DNF// First i did the 2x2, then my 5x5 fell. while picking it up accidentally pressed the space bar.


----------



## gateway cuber (Jan 17, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> 25.17, DNF(26.40), DNF(42.76)=25.17
> 
> First solve was sub 25 but the stupid timer didn't stop when i pressed the space bar


next post is your 1000 better make it good....


----------



## arbivara (Jan 17, 2017)

2x2x2: *14.23* - 12.54 (20.47) 17.16 (12.42) 12.98 // 3rd solve: went for Guimond instead of my usual Ortega, except that I don't actually know Guimond yet... fun anyway! 
3x3x3: *30.41* - (27.65) 32.11 28.7 (36.95) 30.43 // meh(2)
4x4x4: *4:06.06* - 4:08.88 (3:36.91) 4:03.43 4:05.86 (6:22.12) // meh(4)
5x5x5: *9:24.51* - 9:10.31 (12:01.44) 10:49.98 (7:57.09) 8:13.23 // meh(3)
2BLD: *2:28.76* - DNF 3:01.14 2:28.76 // meh
OH: *47.77* - 49.78 (52.23) (41.4) 48.73 44.8 // (left handed) 2 PLL skips! 
WF: *3:51.89* - (4:10.44) 3:40.78 (3:06.76) 3:46.28 4:08.06 // meh(5)
FMC: *33* - full solution in spoiler bellow // kinda lengthy but fun, fun, fun!
Clock: *31.94* - 27.75 (41.05) (27.59) 32.14 35.93 // meh(6)
MegaMinx: *7:34.21* - (8:08.1) 8:00.93 (6:25.56) 8:04.54 6:37.17 // meh(7)
PyraMinx: *17.74* - 14.25 (26.62) 17.92 (13.42) 21.06 // Ok, I guess [and, here is where I miss the results site the most: for comparing this week times with the ones before...]
Skewb: *57.59* - (23.16) (2:05.32) 1:44.23 31.15 37.38 // 2nd and 3rd solves: centers=Germany, me=Brazil



Spoiler: FMC



D' F D2 // pseudo 2X2X2
R2 // 1X2X2
U2 // pseudo 2X2X3
R U' D B U D' // EO
R' B2 R'* D' R2 D R2 D' R D // pseudo F2L-1 + 1X2X2
R // adjustment
U R U' R' U F2 // AB3C - 30'
insertion:
* - L' D' R' D L D' R D // solves all remaining corners
final solution:
D' F D2 R2 U2 R U' D B U D' R' B2 R' L' D' R' D L D' R' D R2 D' R D R U R U' R' U F2 // 46'18"


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 17, 2017)

There's only 1 kilo scramble


----------



## JzoCubed (Jan 17, 2017)

2x2: 4.71, 3.21, 4.33, 8.01, 3.04. Average: 4.09
3x3: 13.71, 16.01, 14.93, 15.51, 12.81. Average: 14.72
4x4: 1:12.18, 1:12.17, 1:17.12, 1:16.20, 1:06.73. Average: 1:13.52.
Relay 2-4: 1:39.69
OH: 28.60, 27.03, 38.28, 28.36, 32.75. Average: 29.91
Mega: 2:41.91, 2:13.80, 2:15.54, 2:22.00, 2:42.46. Average: 2:26.49
Square 1: 49.53, 49.42, 42.88, 1:05.39, 52.86. Average: 50.61


----------



## Torch (Jan 17, 2017)

2x2: 3.63, 4.34, 3.19, 2.75, 3.21 = 3.34
3x3: 14.20, 11.00, 11.95, 10.53, 14.68 = 12.38
4x4: 49.38, 47.34, 51.39, 50.32, 46.44 = 49.01
5x5: 1:32.67, 1:35.51, 1:38.39, 1:27.60, 1:26.17 = 1:31.93
6x6: 2:50.98, 2:41.56, 2:55.27, 2:38.84, 3:21.65 = 2:49.27
7x7: 3:45.89, 3:54.63, 3:44.16, 4:08.39, 3:59.84 = 3:53.46
OH: 23.03, 20.20, 27.36, 30.79, 21.71 = 24.03
2-4 Relay: 1:10.71
2-5 Relay: 2:42.57
2-6 Relay: 5:28.84
2-7 Relay: 9:24.28
Kilo: 38.12, 31.86, 31.18, 34.66, 29.55 = 32.57
Pyra: 5.05, 4.04, 4.88, 4.27, 5.93 = 4.73
SQ-1: 35.43, 37.33, 36.44, 22.95, 21.39 = 31.61
Skewb: 8.82, 7.26, 7.05, 6.14, 8.45 = 7.59


----------



## bubbagrub (Jan 17, 2017)

*Skewb: *9.21, (12.56), 11.12, 7.76, (6.72) = *9.36
2x2*: 9.67, (12.75), (4.68), 6.66, 7.64 = *7.99
Square-1: *41.32, (31.34), (44.29), 42.21, 42.37 = *41.97
Pyraminx: *(11.59), 16.99, 15.44, (19.82), 15.98 = *15.71
3x3: *(46.64), 26.48, (18.57), 27.87, 28.69 = *27.68 :-(
Feet: *3:02.79, 3:05.29, (3:20.68), 2:31.35, (2:09.75) = *2:40.86
OH: *(39.37), 45.33, (45.68), 40.39, 39.91 = *41.88
2BLD: *DNF, DNF, 1:53.19 = *1:53.19
Guildford: 14:10.83
Kilominx: *1:59.88, (1:35.85), (2:25.56), 1:40.28, 2:09.56 = *1:56.58
4x4*: (DNF), (1:27.95), 1:32.53, 1:37.04, 1:29.19 = *1:32.93
2-4 relay: 2:02.15
2-5 relay: 5:54.83
FMC: 34
*


Spoiler: FMC Solution



*D U2 L2 F' L B L' F L2 D B2 R B' L2 B R' B' L' B' L' D' L U2 L' U' B' D2 F' U F2 D2 R2 U' F2*
start on inverse:
(F2) (1/1) -- 122
(U R2) (2/3) -- 123
(D2 F2 U' F D2) (5/8) -- pseudo 223
(B U L U2 L') (5/13)-- pseudo F2L-1

switch:
D U2 (2/15) -- F2L -1
L' B L D B L B' L' D' (9/24) -- L4C

Skeleton:

D U2 L' * B L D B ** L B' L' D' L U2 L' U' B' D2 F' U F2 D2 R2 U' F2

Insert at *: L' F' L B L' F L B' (4/28)
Insert at **: B R B' L2 B R' B' L2 (6/34)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 17, 2017)

222: (5.35), 4.78, (3.27), 5.00, 4.46 = 4.74
333: 13.83, (14.78), 14.11, (12.90), 13.20 = 13.71
444: 59.05, (59.32), 54.35, 52.26, (50.41) = 55.22
555: (1:54.34), 1:40.65, 1:36.18, (1:28.07), 1:30.32 = 1:35.72
666: (3:24.82), (3:14.22), 3:18.13, 3:20.90, 3:19.86 = 3:19.63
777: (4:38.13), (5:09.85), 4:51.89, 4:56.93, 4:53.23 = 4:54.02
OH: 41.59, (47.27), 45.74, (39.90), 40.98 = 42.77
Kilominx: 50.95, (1:06.71), 1:04.17+, (49.78), 49.82 = 54.98
Megaminx: 1:48.87, 1:42.74, 1:50.55, (2:03.31), (1:42.49) = 1:47.39
Pyraminx: 8.01, (12.25), 11.68, (7.49), 10.41 = 10.03
Square-1: (DNF), 30.55, 41.24, 33.83, (28.31) = 35.21
Skewb: (11.73), (5.03), 6.58, 7.28, 7.29 = 7.05
2-4: 1:19.59
2-5: 3:12.71
2-6: 6:44.20
2-7: 12:36.33


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 17, 2017)

4BLD: 22:15.78, DNS, DNS = *22:15.78*


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 18, 2017)

3x3: 14.07
5x5: 2:26.56
3BLD:
MBLD:
OH: 20.10
Feet: 1:01.12
MTS: 
FMC: 52
Megaminx: 1:22.49
Kilominx: 36.60



Spoiler: All Times



3x3x3: (16.44), 13.04, (12.42), 15.08, 14.08
5x5x5: 2:28.41, (2:20.19), (2:44.74), 2:26.36, 2:24.91
3x3x3 Blindfolded:
3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:
3x3x3 One Hand: 21.98, 20.59, (22.02), (16.96), 17.73
3x3x3 With Feet: (1:10.80), 1:06.79, 57.42, 59.14, (56.48)
3x3x3 Match The Scramble:
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: x2 D F R U' D B' D R' U R' B2 D2 R' D L2 D' L2 U2 L' U' L U2 L2 U' L U' L' U' L R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R L' U2 L R F B' U2 F' B' U = 52 Moves


Spoiler: Solution



D F2 U L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' R F U' B D B' F' R D2 U2

x2
D F R U' D B' // (6) EO
D R' U R' B2 D2 R' D L2 D' // (10) R Block
L2 U2 L' U' L U2 L2 U' L U' L' U' L // (13) L Block
R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' // (12) COLL
R L' U2 L R F B' U2 F' B' U // (11) CPLL


Megaminx: 1:19.37, 1:25.21, 1:22.87, (1:37.12), (1:19.20)
Kilominx: (35.25), 38.71, 35.41, (44.20), 35.66


Spoiler: Unfinished Scrambles



*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *B R2 B' U2 F' R2 F D2 F D2 L2 U' R D' F L' B2 D' U2 F U2
*2. *L2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 B' L B' D' R D2 L' B' D2
*3. *F2 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 L D2 L F2 R2 B' F2 U L' F2 U F' L' U' R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *L2 D' F2 D B2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 L' R2 F' R2 U' L R' B2 U'
*2. *B2 D2 B2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U' L2 F2 L' U F2 U F' R2 U' R2 B' R
*3. *L' B' R2 U' R' D' F B2 U' B' R2 D2 F2 U2 F' D2 F' L2 B'
*4. *B L2 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 B2 F L2 B2 R F R' B L R B L2 R2 U'
*5. *U2 R D2 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 R D2 L B' F' D' B' R D F L' R2
*6. *F2 L' B2 R D2 B2 L' U2 R F2 L' U F U B' F2 L U R U' F2
*7. *B U2 F U2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 B2 U' F' L D' R' D L2 U2 R2 F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F2 L2 D F2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R' D' U B F U2 R D' L U' R
*2. *R2 U' F' L2 U2 D' L2 F' L' F2 D2 L' F2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2
*3. *F2 D2 U2 B' D2 B L2 D2 F2 D' F' U' R B' L' D2 B' U L2
*4. *L2 F2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 B F U2 R' B F' U' R' U' B' U R2
*5. *F D2 R2 F' R2 B L2 U2 F' L2 R' F' U2 L' D' U' B' F2 D' F


----------



## pjk (Jan 18, 2017)

*3x3:* 13.80 = 12.91, 14.54, (12.42), (16.47), 13.94 - Bad, no warmups
*4x4:* 57.80 = (54.53), 57.52, 57.91, 57.95, (1:02.29) - Decent, working on a new method
*5x5:* 1:41.13 = 1:42.22, (1:30.54), (1:43.07), 1:38.71, 1:42.46 - Bad. Took a couple week break and times drop significantly. Just shows how important consistent focus is to improving.


----------



## Simon Sim (Jan 18, 2017)

3x3 : 17.35, 14.81, 16.40, 15.02, 16.57 = 16.00 
3x3 OH : 15.63, 18.94, 16.42, 26.73, 26.97 = 20.70


----------



## h2f (Jan 18, 2017)

2x2: 6.71, 7.05, 8.43, 5.69, 8.28 = 7.35
3x3: 16.68, 17.02, 19.64, 15.21, 20.64 = 17.78
4x4: 1:07.88, 1:14.25, 1:23.46, 1:24.35, 1:17.16 = 1:18.30
2bld: DNF(34.00), 30.12, 38.47 = 30.12
3bld: DNF(1:01.84), 1:03.91, DNF(1:41.24) = 1:03.91
FMC: 30



Spoiler



Scramble: D F2 U L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' R F U' B D B' F' R D2 U2
(F2 U R2)//3x2x1
D' U' F D R' D //3x2x2
(L' U' B2 U L) //F2L-1
(B' U B)//EO
(U L U L' U)//AB5C (22)

sceleton:
U' D'* F D R' D U' L U' L' U' B' U' B L' U' B2 U L **R2 U' F2

* D B' D' F D B D' F' (-6)
**B' L' B R2 B' L B R2 (-2)
Isertions are optimal

solution: U' B' D' F D B R' D U' L U' L' U' B' U' B L' U' B2 U L B' L' B R2 B' L B U' F2


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 19, 2017)

*2BLD: *29.88[8.26], *23.76*[11.84], 34.12[11.89]
*3BLD: 1:14.89,* DNF [1:06 3E], 2:18.79 so slow
*4BLD:* DNF [7:20/3:32], DNF [6:46/3:58],* 8:39.01 *[5:34]
1) several errors 2) 3W, 2: one comm backw.. 3) memoed wrong and had to rememo
*5BLD:* DNF [15:20 3W], DNF [15:15, 2X], DNF [14:59, mess]
*6BLD: *DNF [38:42/25:00] so slow, on a bus. Few errors (but more than one).
*Multi: 4/5 *in 22:07 [15:35]
Felt that I executed an alg wrong but could not correct .

*2x2:* 10.37, 22.61, 14.79, 22.73, 15.82
*3x3:* 34.87, 49.50, 39.00, 34.11, 39.66
*4x4: *2:43.85, 3:14.43, 2:02.77, 2:31.66, 2:13.13 worse than usual
*5x5:* 4:09.16, 4:53.77, 4:02.59, 4:14.50, 4:43.02
*6x6:* 9:02.75, 10:06.70, 9:53.51, 8:43.18, 7:58.00

*2-4: *3:06.13
*2-5: *7:14.15 PB I think
*2-6:* 15:00.17 definitely PB as I've never done one before 

*Skewb: *22.13, 19.92, 26.98, 58.43, 23.20


----------



## gateway cuber (Jan 19, 2017)

7:13.02 mini guildford
pretty sure that's PB

Kilo
41.96
38.72
35.03
40.05
36.71
= 38.49 Avg


----------



## TheSixthSide (Jan 19, 2017)

FMC: 30


Spoiler



(F2) // square + pair 
D' F D2 // 2x2x2 
(B U B' R U R2) // 2x2x3 
(L U2 L') // EO 
(B U2 B U B ) // L5C (18 moves) 

Skeleton: D' F D2 B' U' B' U2 @ B' L U2 L' R2 U' R' B U' B' F2 
@ = U2 L' D' # L U2 L' D L 
# = D R' U R D' R' U' R

Optimal insertions were 29, I somehow missed an easy 3 move cancellation on the second comm. Oh well, always next week.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 19, 2017)

FMC: 31


Spoiler



Quite bad for such an easy start.

D F2 U L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' R F U' B D B' F' R D2 U2

(F2) D' F D2 //222
R2 U2 (U') //223
R2 D B' D' B2 R //F2L-1
U R' U' R //Edge
R B D B' D' R' B2 //4C (23)

sk: D' F * D2 R2 U2 R2 D ^ B' D' B2 R U R' U' R2 B D B' D' R' B2 U F2
^ = D' F D B' D' F' D B
* = F D B' D' F' D B D'
solution: D' F2 D B' D' F' D B D R2 U2 R2 F D B' D' F' B2 R U R' U' R2 B D B' D' R' B2 U F2



MBLD: 27/31 56:09.74[35:25.30]


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 20, 2017)

3x3: 14.86, 10.01, 11.70, 12.53, 10.20 = 11.48


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 20, 2017)

*2x2: *3.12, 3.19, (2.63), 3.01, (4.20) = *3.11
3x3: *8.73, (10.87), (7.45), 10.82, 10.86 = *10.14
4x4: *(46.49), 41.82, 41.69, 41.53, (40.38) = *41.68
5x5: *1:25.73, (1:35.25), (1:15.64), 1:25.85, 1:23.84 = *1:25.14
2BLD: *DNF, 17.28, DNF = *17.28
OH: *19.62, (16.72), 20.80, 18.61, (22.28) = *19.68
Megaminx: *54.63, (46.55), 58.68, (1:00.58), 56.95 = *56.75
Square-1: *20.07, (20.37), 19.29, 20.16, (16.92) = *19.84
Pyraminx: *(3.39), 5.13, (16.99), 4.13, 6.05 = *5.10
Skewb: *4.93, (3.50), (8.62), 4.47, 5.16 = *4.85*


----------



## GSahu (Jan 20, 2017)

*3X3* 17.11, (14.95), 17.01, (18.33), 16.27 = 16.80 Average
*3X3 OH* (32.44), 39.91, (43.92), 43.67, 40.19 = 40.92 Average


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 20, 2017)

Mini-Guildford: 5:19.31


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 20, 2017)

2x2: 3.88, 5.32, 4.25, 3.92, 4.76 = 4.31
3x3: 9.12, DNF, 9.82, 10.39, 10.90 = 10.37 //Hope I can see these colors tomorrow...
4x4:
5x5:
6x6:
7x7:
2x2 BLD: DNF, 27.85, 13.43
BLD:
MBLD:
OH: 22.86, 18.49, 20.83, 19.88, 27.98 = 21.19 //easy double X S2
Feet:
MTS: 47.95, 39.69, 33.94, 36.4, 42.11 = 39.40
FMC:
2-4:
2-5:
2-6:
2-7:
Mini Guilford:
Clock: 9.01, 10.79, 7.15, 7.74, 8.64
Mega:
Pyra: 5.94,. 5.06, 6.02, 5.61, 6.21, 
Squan:
Skewb:
Kilo:26.79, 23.07, 20.53, 23.35, 24.98 = 23.8 //plz happen this weekend!!!


----------



## Agguzi (Jan 22, 2017)

3x3: 20.309, (24.105), (14.174), 19.102, 21.380
Ao5: 19.814

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 22, 2017)

*3x3x3 BLD*: 1:10.00, 1:36.96, DNF = *1:10.00*
1) [31/38] nice, third best success
2) [56/40] broke into a cycle on a piece I had already solved...
3) [46/58] nightmare corners, couldn't twist things properly
*4x4x4 BLD*: DNF, DNF, 6:41.26 = *6:41.26*
1) 6:28 [3:27/3:00] executed one wrong wing target (3 wings)
2) 5:37 [2:54/2:42] executed a wing pair backwards (3 wings)
3) [3:29/2:46] finally...
next two solves I did made a PB 6:28 mean of 3 at least
*5x5x5 BLD*: DNF, DNF, 13:39.11 = *13:39.11*
1) 13:14 [7:38/5:36] missing L move
2) 13:05 [6:44/6:21] K was in wing memo instead of L
3) [8:20/5:18] apparently I need to go really slow on memo to get a success 
*Multi-BLD*: *15/19* in *60:00.00*
[37:18/22:42] would have been ~58, but couldn't recall one image. Other errors: twisted the wrong corner, missing/extra move, and one memo mistake.



*3x3x3*: 11.45, 12.20, (14.20), (10.29), 12.95 = *12.20
4x4x4*: 56.30, (1:04.95), 53.73, (53.40), 56.30 = *55.45
5x5x5*: (1:21.02), 1:26.90, 1:25.22, (1:32.87), 1:31.21 = *1:27.78
6x6x6*: 2:48.22, 2:45.98, (3:02.00), (2:41.76), 2:48.40 = *2:47.54
7x7x7*: (4:34.10), 4:33.59, 4:31.24, (4:03.85), 4:10.53 = *4:25.12*

*2-4 Relay*: *1:09.43
2-5 Relay*: *2:50.72
2-6 Relay*: *5:38.71
2-7 Relay*: *10:38.12*

*3x3x3 OH*: 25.12, (21.86), 29.59, 22.17, (30.08) = *25.63
Square-1*: 24.61, 32.43, (35.88), (23.58), 33.01 = *30.02*


----------



## lenguyentankiet (Jan 23, 2017)

Happy new year guys!!!
These are my very first solves in 2017 new year, hope all of you guys's result will better than last year )
2x2: 18.66 14.40 *08.81* 14.87 13.93 = 14.13
3x3: *30.32 * 38.84 *30.34* 34.54 31.57 = 33.12


----------



## okayama (Jan 23, 2017)

*FMC*: 28 moves
Scramble: D F2 U L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' R F U' B D B' F' R D2 U2
Solution: D' F D2 R2 D' F' U' F D R' U' B' U' L' B' L B' U B' L F' L' B' L F L' U F2


Spoiler



Pre-scramble: U F2

2x2x2 block: D' F D2
More square: R2 *
More square: F' U' F
F2L minus 1 slot: R' U'
All but 5 corners: B' U' L' B' L B' U B2
All but 3 corners: B L F' L' B' L F L'
Correction: U F2

Insert at *: D' F' U' F D F' U F

Many nice starts were found on both normal and inverse, but I couldn't find any decent skeleton.


----------



## Alea (Jan 23, 2017)

*2x2:* 7.86, 6.20, 6.61, (5.80), (18.44) =>*6.89
3x3:* 19.52, (22.90), 17.95, 19.71, (17.65) =>*19.07
4x4:* 1:21.82, (1:26.48), (1:12.74), 1:15.26, 1:19.92 =>*1:19.00
5x5:* 2:40.09, 2:24.38, (2:43.90), (2:21.03), 2:28.54 =>*2:31.01
6x6:* 6:14.31, (6:17.06), 5:51.10, (5:26.95), 5:41.98 =>*5:55.80
OH:* 32.41, (28.51), (37.15), 33.42, 31.27=>*32.37
Pyra:* 10.31, 9.37, (11.52), (8.02), 9.31 =>*9.67
Skewb:* (24.80), (10.29), 13.78, 15.00, 11.05 =>*13.28*


----------



## RyuKagamine (Jan 23, 2017)

Wf: 2:47.67 (2:24.32) 3:04.32 2:31.20 (DNF)=2:47.73
Skweb: 20.97 20.61 (12.20) (50.97) 17.52=19.70
Pyraminx: (12.30) (21.71) 17.69 12.81 16.21=15.57
Clock: 19.44 (17.84) 18.13 (23.36) 18.17=18.59
Megaminx: (2:41.62) 2:58.95 (3:20.08) 2:49.83 3:10.83=2:59.87
7x7x7: 8:08.27 (7:28.50) (8:12.50) 7:53.22 8:10.46=8:03.99
2-7 Relay: 21:38.24
2-6 Relay: 12:31.51
2-5 Relay: 6:07.28
2-4 Relay: 2:21.15/2-11s,3-19s,4-1m51s/Single PB!

2bf: 1:40.31 DNF[1:54.29] DNF[Fumble lost]=1:40.31
6x6x6: 6:11.79 (6:26.41) 6:15.72 (5:39.71) 6:03.62=6:10.38


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 23, 2017)

*2x2: *(6.54), (9.47), 7.68, 7.14, 7.22 = *7.35
3x3: *(19.95), (17.98), 19.70, 18.39, 19.06 = *19.05*
*2-3-4 Relay: *= *3:27.08*
*3x3OH: *(59.09), (1:18.30), 1:06.68, 1:07.17, 1:02.11 = *1:05.33*
*Pyraminx: *(5.79), 10.99, 9.82, 11.00, (15.55) = *10.61
*
Didn't practice much this week but nice times.


----------



## PyraMaster (Jan 23, 2017)

*3x3:*
1. 42.42 
2. 38.98 
3. 40.98 
4. (36.07) 
5. (47.42)

*Ao5: 40.80*

*2x2:*
1. 20.06 
2. (23.02) 
3. 12.41 
4. (7.14) 
5. 14.25

*Ao5: 15.58*

*Pyraminx:*
1. 20.83 
2. (16.58) 
3. (24.73) 
4. 17.49 
5. 17.00 

*Ao5: 18.45*


----------



## Bogdan (Jan 23, 2017)

*2x2x2:* 5.97, (6.53), 5.77, 5.83, (5.66)-> *5.86
3x3x3:* 17.13, (15.21), 17.00, 15.58, (18.54)-> *16.57
4x4x4:* 1:24.34, 1:16.63, (1:44.91), (1:11.32), 1:33.16-> *1:24.71
5x5x5:* 2:31.34, (2:39.58), 2:30.82, (2:16.24), 2:18.06-> *2:26.74
2x2x2BLD:* 1:10.70, 1:06.06, 1:25.23-> *1:06.06
3x3x3OH:* (43.20), 31.95, 33.85, (26.36), 35.35-> *33.72
3x3 MTS:* 1:45.25, (1:28.32), 1:39.18, (DNF), 1:30.18-> *1:38.20
234*-> *1:43.92
2345*-> *4:26.70
sq-1:* 43.64, 44.74, (49.19), 42.43, (41.66)-> *43.60
skewb:* (10.06), 8.39, 8.08, 8.11, (6.84)-> *8.19

FMC:* 38 moves


Spoiler



Solution: U F2 U' F' U' R2 U F2 D' F D F2 R F R' D R U' R U R2 D' F' D R' D L2 D' R D L2 U L' D' B' U2 R F2 (without inspiration)
(inverse):
F2 //1x2x2
R' U2 B //other 1x2x2
D L U' D2 //2x2x3
(normal): prescramble: D2 U L' D' B' U2 R F2
U F2 U' F' U' R2 U //f2l-1
F2 D' F D F2 R F R' //f2l
D R U' R U R2 D' F' //OLL
D R' D L2 D' R D L2 D2 //PLL
undo prescramble


----------



## EmperorZant (Jan 24, 2017)

2x2 - *5.95* Average: 7.38, 6.43, 4.03, (3.71), (9.36)
(Good; 3rd and 4th solve skipped OLL and PLL, respectively)

3x3 - *15.73* Average: (12.19), 17.22, (18.37), 15.04, 14.93
(Horrible)

4x4 - *1:18.36* Average: (1:11.65), 1:20.59, 1:15.20, (1:22.43), 1:19.28
5x5 - *2:35.49* Average: 2:33.22, 2:38.69+, 2:34.56, (2:45.31), (2:32.19)
6x6 - *5:23.45* Average: 5:27.28, (4:51.78), 5:24.91, 5:18.16, (6:09.40)
(PB Average)

3x3 OH - *26.16* Average: (50.82), 25.27, 28.03, (22.59), 25.17
(Horrible, also dropped the cube on solve 1)

3x3 MTS - *1:41.83* Average: 1:02.96, (2:52.77), 1:49.35, 2:13.17, (1:00.56)
3x3 FMC - *30 Moves
*


Spoiler: Solution



U' F R (U F U2) = 2x2 Block (6/6)
(D' L' D2) F = 2x2x3 Block (4/10)
(D' F) (L' D L) D2 = F2L Minus One (6/16)
L2 (F L' F') = Commutator Set-Up (4/20)
L U2 (F D) (F' U F) D' F' U = Commutator (10/30)
This is my new FMC PB single by 1 move!




2-3-4 Relay - *1:40.82*
2-3-4-5 Relay - *4:01.94*
2-3-4-5-6 Relay - *10:58.39*


----------



## sqAree (Jan 24, 2017)

*2x2:* 6.39, 5.96, (4.20), (DNF(4.15)), 10.98 = *7.78
3x3:* (12.79), 14.19, (18.07), 14.82, 13.86 = *14.30
4x4:* (1:03.93), 1:09.93, 1:18.16, 1:19.01, (1:23.52) = *1:15.71
5x5:* (3:34.07), (2:57.63), 3:18.47, 3:20.55, 3:32.41 = *3:23.82
6x6:* (8:36.16), 7:48.60, (6:51.47), 7:07.53, 8:06.00 = *7:40.71* //pb single and average
*7x7:* (14:15.41), 14:13.73, (11:36.17), 13:43.34, 12:52.87 = *13:36.65* //pb single and average
*2BLD:* 51.11, 1:28.23, 57.39 =* 51.11
3BLD:* 2:20.19, DNF(2:23.00), DNF(3:55.17) = *2:20.19
OH:* 20.09, 21.95, 20.48, (19.44), (23.87) = *20.84
MTS:* (3:07.47), 1:28.22, 1:17.08, (1:15.33), 1:48.93 = *1:31.41
2-4:* *1:43.84
2-5:* *4:42.50
2-6:* *12:43.93* //pb
*2-7:* *27:39.19* //pb
*Mega:* (2:20.23), 2:01.88, 2:18.11, (1:50.00), 2:15.01 = *2:11.67
Pyra:* (10.94), 10.52, 7.38, (6.53), 9.48 = *9.13
FMC:* *37* //not serious attempt



Spoiler: solution



(F2 B' R2) //two squares + three pairs (3/3)
F2 D' F D2 //2x2x2 (4/7)
(R' U' B' U2 B R' B R2 B' R' B) B2 //F2L-1 (12-1/18)
(R U R2 F R F' U2) //to 5C (7/25)

skeleton: F2 D' # F D2 B2 U2 F R' F' R2 U' @ R' B' R B R2 B' R B' U2 B U R' B F2

# = [D R' D', L]
@ = [U F U', B']

solution: F2 R' D' L D R D' L' F D2 B2 U2 F R' F' R2 F U' B' U F' U' B R' B' R B R2 B' R B' U2 B U R' B F2 (37 moves)


----------



## Jon Persson (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm a little late, forgot to post everything last night. Hope it works anyway
*
2x2*: 11.787, (17.021), (9.903), 10.404, 15.222 = 12,471

*3x3*: (26.989), (34.991), 27.302, 28.889, 28.940 = 28.377

*4x4*: (2:53.952), 2:38.484, 2:39.447, (2:37.601), 2:48.385 = 2:42.105

*2-4 Relay:* 3:34.257

*3BLD: *DNF, DNF, 8:03 
I just don't get how people do 3BLD in under a minute. Well I'm a noob, but anyway I need like 6 minutes to memorize....any tips? 

*
*


----------



## h2f (Jan 24, 2017)

Jon Persson said:


> any tips?



Practice.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 24, 2017)

kake123 said:


> *4x4* : (1: 05.168), (56.930), 1: 03,775, 57,622, 1: 04.544 = 1: 01.97 avg5
> *5x5* : 1: 50,554, 1: 47,896 (1: 57.788), (1: 42.312), 1: 48.290 = 1: 48.91 avg5



Please don't have blanks between the minutes and the seconds, my program
does not get the correct times then.

@Hssandwich : please use one signature, not both Hssandwich and hssandwich


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 24, 2017)

Final results, hmmm 
Note: from next week there will be a prize each week ( to a random competitor )

congrats to hssandwich, cuberkid10 and DGCubes

*2x2x2*(29)

 2.29 hssandwich
 2.96 gateway cuber
 3.11 Isaac Lai
 3.29 asacuber
 3.29 pantu2000
 3.34 Torch
 3.91 JustinTimeCuber
 4.08 JzoCubed
 4.16 DGCubes
 4.31 Jaysammey777
 4.75 Ordway Persyn
 5.27 Skefull
 5.86 Bogdan
 5.95 EmperorZant
 6.89 Alea
 6.95 bacyril
 7.15 kake123
 7.35 h2f
 7.35 CornerCutter
 7.78 sqAree
 7.99 bubbagrub
 8.52 Matthew Cubermann
 11.28 Jacck
 12.47 Jon Persson
 12.75 One Wheel
 14.23 arbivara
 14.40 lenguyentankiet
 15.57 PyraMaster
 17.74 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(37)

 10.02 hssandwich
 10.14 Isaac Lai
 10.37 Jaysammey777
 10.73 asacuber
 10.99 pantu2000
 11.09 gateway cuber
 11.48 FastCubeMaster
 11.65 JustinTimeCuber
 11.77 DGCubes
 12.20 Keroma12
 12.38 Torch
 12.40 Skefull
 13.71 Ordway Persyn
 13.80 pjk
 14.07 GenTheThief
 14.29 sqAree
 14.69 bacyril
 14.72 JzoCubed
 15.73 EmperorZant
 16.00 Simon Sim
 16.57 Bogdan
 16.80 GSahu
 17.78 h2f
 19.05 CornerCutter
 19.06 Alea
 20.26 Agguzi
 20.72 Deri Nata Wijaya
 22.10 Matthew Cubermann
 25.99 MuckPie
 27.68 bubbagrub
 28.37 Jon Persson
 30.41 arbivara
 32.15 lenguyentankiet
 37.06 Jacck
 37.84 MatsBergsten
 40.79 PyraMaster
 42.33 One Wheel
*4x4x4*(21)

 41.68 Isaac Lai
 44.16 hssandwich
 49.01 Torch
 55.22 Ordway Persyn
 55.44 Keroma12
 56.58 bacyril
 57.35 DGCubes
 57.79 pjk
 59.75 gateway cuber
 1:01.49 kake123
 1:13.52 JzoCubed
 1:15.70 sqAree
 1:18.29 h2f
 1:18.36 EmperorZant
 1:19.00 Alea
 1:24.71 Bogdan
 1:32.92 bubbagrub
 2:03.89 One Wheel
 2:29.55 MatsBergsten
 2:42.10 Jon Persson
 4:06.06 arbivara
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:25.14 Isaac Lai
 1:27.78 Keroma12
 1:31.93 Torch
 1:35.72 Ordway Persyn
 1:41.13 pjk
 1:42.64 hssandwich
 1:43.19 bacyril
 1:43.28 DGCubes
 2:26.56 GenTheThief
 2:26.74 Bogdan
 2:31.00 Alea
 2:35.49 EmperorZant
 2:52.20 gateway cuber
 3:15.49 One Wheel
 3:23.81 sqAree
 4:22.23 MatsBergsten
 4:57.50 MuckPie
 9:24.51 arbivara
*6x6x6*(10)

 2:47.53 Keroma12
 2:49.27 Torch
 3:05.98 bacyril
 3:19.63 Ordway Persyn
 3:21.70 kake123
 3:31.38 DGCubes
 5:23.45 EmperorZant
 5:55.80 Alea
 7:40.71 sqAree
 9:13.15 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(8)

 3:53.45 Torch
 4:18.02 bacyril
 4:25.12 Keroma12
 4:54.02 Ordway Persyn
 4:55.34 kake123
 8:03.98 RyuKagamine
13:36.65 sqAree
 DNF DGCubes
*3x3 one handed*(23)

 18.81 gateway cuber
 18.91 hssandwich
 19.68 Isaac Lai
 20.10 GenTheThief
 20.70 Simon Sim
 20.84 sqAree
 21.19 Jaysammey777
 22.05 asacuber
 24.03 Torch
 25.63 Keroma12
 26.16 EmperorZant
 28.35 kake123
 29.90 JzoCubed
 31.81 DGCubes
 32.37 Alea
 33.72 Bogdan
 41.26 GSahu
 41.88 bubbagrub
 42.77 Ordway Persyn
 43.82 bacyril
 47.53 arbivara
 1:05.32 CornerCutter
 1:13.36 Matthew Cubermann
*3x3 with feet*(8)

 1:01.12 GenTheThief
 1:22.02 hssandwich
 1:59.81 gateway cuber
 2:32.01 One Wheel
 2:47.73 RyuKagamine
 2:53.14 bubbagrub
 2:58.52 Jacck
 3:51.71 arbivara
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(14)

 10.95 gateway cuber
 11.96 hssandwich
 13.43 Jaysammey777
 17.28 Isaac Lai
 23.76 MatsBergsten
 30.12 h2f
 33.96 DGCubes
 51.11 sqAree
 54.81 bacyril
 1:04.56 Jacck
 1:06.06 Bogdan
 1:53.19 bubbagrub
 2:28.76 arbivara
 DNF asacuber
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 25.17 Daniel Lin
 48.98 hssandwich
 59.37 kake123
 1:03.91 h2f
 1:10.00 Keroma12
 1:12.80 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:14.89 MatsBergsten
 2:20.19 sqAree
 2:20.41 bacyril
 3:01.12 Jacck
 3:37.42 gateway cuber
 8:03.00 Jon Persson
 DNF DGCubes
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 5:45.91 hssandwich
 5:47.05 kake123
 6:41.26 Keroma12
 8:39.01 MatsBergsten
10:57.45 Jacck
22:15.78 PianoCube
 DNF gateway cuber
 DNF DGCubes
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

13:39.11 Keroma12
23:01.86 Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Jacck
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

27/31 (56:09)  CyanSandwich
15/19 (60:00)  Keroma12
3/3 (21:43)  gateway cuber
4/5 (22:07)  MatsBergsten
2/2 ( 9:25)  bacyril
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 39.28 Jaysammey777
 53.72 bacyril
 1:31.41 sqAree
 1:38.20 Bogdan
 1:41.83 EmperorZant
 DNF DGCubes
*2-3-4 Relay*(17)

 1:06.91 hssandwich
 1:09.43 Keroma12
 1:09.55 DGCubes
 1:10.71 Torch
 1:11.84 bacyril
 1:19.03 gateway cuber
 1:19.59 Ordway Persyn
 1:19.94 asacuber
 1:33.08 kake123
 1:40.82 EmperorZant
 1:43.84 sqAree
 1:43.92 Bogdan
 2:02.15 bubbagrub
 2:21.15 RyuKagamine
 3:06.13 MatsBergsten
 3:27.08 CornerCutter
 3:34.25 Jon Persson
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 2:42.57 Torch
 2:50.72 Keroma12
 3:07.08 bacyril
 3:12.71 Ordway Persyn
 3:14.90 DGCubes
 3:25.50 kake123
 3:56.71 gateway cuber
 4:01.94 EmperorZant
 4:26.70 Bogdan
 4:42.50 sqAree
 5:54.83 bubbagrub
 6:07.28 RyuKagamine
 7:14.15 MatsBergsten
 DNF asacuber
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(11)

 5:28.84 Torch
 5:38.71 Keroma12
 6:16.71 bacyril
 6:38.61 DGCubes
 6:44.20 Ordway Persyn
 6:51.43 kake123
10:58.39 EmperorZant
11:59.96 One Wheel
12:31.51 RyuKagamine
12:43.93 sqAree
15:00.17 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(7)

 9:24.28 Torch
10:22.97 bacyril
10:38.12 Keroma12
11:38.63 kake123
12:36.33 Ordway Persyn
21:38.24 RyuKagamine
27:39.19 sqAree
*MiniGuildford*(4)

 5:19.31 hssandwich
 6:10.02 DGCubes
 7:14.04 bacyril
14:10.83 bubbagrub
*Kilominx*(8)

 23.80 Jaysammey777
 28.73 hssandwich
 32.57 Torch
 34.09 DGCubes
 36.59 GenTheThief
 38.49 gateway cuber
 54.98 Ordway Persyn
 1:56.57 bubbagrub
*Skewb*(15)

 4.11 hssandwich
 4.85 Isaac Lai
 5.78 DGCubes
 5.86 asacuber
 5.91 gateway cuber
 7.05 Ordway Persyn
 7.41 bacyril
 7.59 Torch
 7.76 kake123
 8.19 Bogdan
 9.36 bubbagrub
 13.28 Alea
 19.70 RyuKagamine
 24.10 MatsBergsten
 57.59 arbivara
*Clock*(5)

 8.46 Jaysammey777
 17.70 DGCubes
 18.58 RyuKagamine
 25.72 bacyril
 31.94 arbivara
*Pyraminx*(17)

 3.31 hssandwich
 3.38 DGCubes
 4.05 gateway cuber
 4.73 Torch
 5.10 Isaac Lai
 5.37 bacyril
 5.86 Jaysammey777
 6.52 asacuber
 9.13 sqAree
 9.66 Alea
 10.03 Ordway Persyn
 10.60 CornerCutter
 13.57 kake123
 15.57 RyuKagamine
 16.14 bubbagrub
 17.74 arbivara
 18.44 PyraMaster
*Megaminx*(12)

 56.75 Isaac Lai
 1:17.71 DGCubes
 1:22.48 GenTheThief
 1:37.15 kake123
 1:42.71 bacyril
 1:47.39 Ordway Persyn
 2:11.67 sqAree
 2:19.67 gateway cuber
 2:26.48 JzoCubed
 2:59.87 RyuKagamine
 4:43.84 One Wheel
 7:34.21 arbivara
*Square-1*(12)

 11.41 hssandwich
 19.27 DGCubes
 19.84 Isaac Lai
 30.02 Keroma12
 31.61 Torch
 32.07 gateway cuber
 33.40 bacyril
 35.21 Ordway Persyn
 41.97 bubbagrub
 43.60 Bogdan
 50.60 JzoCubed
 1:19.02 One Wheel
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

28 hssandwich
28 okayama
30 EmperorZant
30 TheSixthSide
30 h2f
31 CyanSandwich
33 arbivara
34 bubbagrub
37 sqAree
38 Bogdan
52 GenTheThief

*Contest results*

306 hssandwich
277 DGCubes
254 Torch
236 bacyril
231 gateway cuber
215 Ordway Persyn
215 Isaac Lai
208 Keroma12
191 sqAree
170 kake123
145 EmperorZant
136 Jaysammey777
132 Bogdan
130 asacuber
109 bubbagrub
108 GenTheThief
94 Alea
91 JzoCubed
91 h2f
87 Jacck
78 MatsBergsten
72 arbivara
66 RyuKagamine
64 pjk
63 pantu2000
58 JustinTimeCuber
57 One Wheel
49 CornerCutter
49 Skefull
44 Simon Sim
44 CyanSandwich
34 FastCubeMaster
34 Jon Persson
30 GSahu
28 Matthew Cubermann
27 Deri Nata Wijaya
21 okayama
19 TheSixthSide
19 MuckPie
18 Daniel Lin
15 Agguzi
13 lenguyentankiet
12 PyraMaster
10 PianoCube


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 24, 2017)

Will have all my results up tomorrow; I'm almost done.


----------



## asacuber (Jan 24, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> price



Uhhh, what do you mean?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 24, 2017)

asacuber said:


> Uhhh, what do you mean?


There will be a 10$ gift card from the Cubicle which will be given to a random competitor
each week from next week and ten weeks forward.


----------



## arbivara (Jan 24, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> There will be a 10$ gift card from the Cubicle which will be given to a random competitor
> each week from next week and ten weeks forward.


I think you meant prize then!


----------



## kake123 (Jan 24, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Please don't have blanks between the minutes and the seconds, my program
> does not get the correct times then.
> 
> @Hssandwich : please use one signature, not both Hssandwich and hssandwich


Fixed


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 24, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> @Hssandwich : please use one signature, not both Hssandwich and hssandwich


Oops sorry! I didn't realise I have a capital in my SS name 

Do you know how soon the site will be updated to have scrambles on?


----------



## asacuber (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks mats 
Also my 3x3 results are wrong


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 25, 2017)

arbivara said:


> I think you meant prize then!


OK, my mistake. Thanks! In Swedish prize and price are the same word (pris).

@hssandwhich: no, I don't know when the result site will be ok again. Its up to master programmer
Carrot .

@Katie: ok, I'll take a nap while I wait for your results then 

@asacuber: corrected, thx


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 25, 2017)

Didn't get to do all my events, because I didn't want to be super late. My apologies! 

2x2: 3.38, 3.37, 2.50, 3.01, 4.47 = 3.25
3x3: 9.50, 10.41, 9.62, 8.81, 10.75 = 9.84
4x4: 43.68, 38.10, 34.15, 33.88, 33.04 = 35.38 // 4/5 OP
5x5: 1:30.59, 1:22.07, 1:20.11, 1:20.02, 1:26.71 = 1:22.96
6x6: 2:43.17, 2:42.98, 2:58.52, 3:24.20, 3:07.39 = 2:56.36
2x2 BLD: 35.55, DNF, DNF = 35.55
OH: 22.19, 16.48, 21.24, 16.58, 21.37 = 19.73
2+3+4 Relay: 56.01
2+3+4+5 Relay: 2:22.07
Mini Guildford: 5:01.32
Megaminx: 1:26.44, 1:10.82, 1:07.98, 1:14.17, 1:10.11 = 1:11.70
Pyraminx: 4.98, 4.69, 4.85, 6.67, 6.83 = 5.50
Square-1: 26.35, 13.26, 16.88, 16.10, 16.75 = 16.58
Skewb: 5.11, 7.92, 8.52, 8.26, 5.46 = 7.26
Kilominx: 26.82, 34.78, 24.69, 23.56, 26.58 = 26.03


----------

